# Saturday milling



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I have not posted any milling pictures for awhile. I have been milling, just nothing that caught my eye really. I hope to have some pictures of some cool stuff (secret right now :shifty next week.

This is what I milled out Saturday, pretty interesting oak. This is still on the mill "rough sawn", planed out that ray fleck should be very nice looking. I had a Woodworking Talk member visit for a few minutes Saturday afternoon, he had a peek at the little pile I had milled in the morning, I milled an equal sized pile later in the afternoon. I took today off, I may or may not mill tomorrow it's going to be in the 90's again and I prefer to mill when it is a little cooler. I know a Texan who will think I am a wimp...but he has never offered to come help when it is 10 degrees with a foot of snow on the ground and the wind was blowing 20 MPH either :confused1:


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice looking wood Daren. Hand not that good. LOL


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

I was out loading logs with a come-a-long and ropes... Yeah, it was a bit too warm. But the walnut is in my back yard now!!!

I wish you'd load your mill up and come to MO for a day or two, Daren.... LOL


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

Been there, done that Terry. I feel your pain.


----------

